# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng nhau du xuân đến vùng đất Phú Yên để khám phá vẻ đẹp thuần khiết của Gành Đá Dĩa, Vịnh Vũng Rô, tận hưởng không khí Châu Âu ngay tại vùng nhiệt đới nóng ẩm ở Bà Nà - Đà Nẵng. Tiếp đó là thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh nên thơ như “thiên đàng hạ giới” ở Tô Châu - Hàng Châu của Trung Quốc và nét đẹp năng động, nhiều màu sắc của “Đảo Quốc Sư Tử” Singapore.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Khám phá động Phong Nha, thung lũng Sinh Tồn*

Thời gian: 3 ngày; từ 31/12/2011 -  2/1/2012Giá tour: 1.580.000 VNĐĐiểm đến: Biển Nhật Lệ, động Phong Nha, Thung Lũng Sinh Tồn.Số lượng thành viên tham gia tour: 25 người

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Phòng khách sạn điều hòa, nóng lạnh. 2-3 người/phòngXe ô tô 28 chỗ đưa đón đi lại và thăm quan.Các bữa ăn theo lịch trình: 70.000VND/bữa chính; 25.000VND/bữa phụ.Vé thắng cảnh. Vé thuyền thăm Phong Nha.Phí bảo hiểm du lịchHDV nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp.Phí điều hành + tổ chức.Nước uống trên xe.Phần thưởng cuộc thi teambuilding.

Chương trình tour của cty PYS Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Yên - Gành Đá Dĩa - Vịnh Vũng Rô - Hải Đăng Đại Lãnh*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.678.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24, 26/01/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Cù Lao Chàm - Bà Nà*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 7.350.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 24/01/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhTàu thăm Cù Lao Chàm và bảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu - Bắc Kinh*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 22.550.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/01/2012 (mùng 1 Tết)

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch và visa Trung Quốc

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Chợ Lớn

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Singapore*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 13.957.620 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/01/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và nhiên liệuXe, HDV suốt tuyến và visaChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tiền tip HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## tamtre

các tour này di chuyển bằng máy bay hay tầu hỏa vậy bạn?

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Du lịch theo tour _vietnam holidays_ hấp dẫn cho các mẹ trẻ nhé.

----------

